# 1989 Alpine Car Audio Brochure



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

That is very cool! Brings back the memories!


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Killer! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> Killer! Thanks for posting.


NP


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

That was cool, thanks for posting. It's amazing how many more head units the non-North American market like Europe and Japan got then we did. There is 4 7288-style head units there and we had only one. I'm surprised to see that there were two head units above the 7390, including a 7288-style one! The 7390 was top dog here and still very respected. Surprising too that the 7390 was only 30 pounds more than a 7288. All very interesting. The speaker and processor lineup was the same as here though. The 6x9 subs were cool lol


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool stuff...brings back good memories


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

That 3339 was the coolest thing ever, thanks for posting.


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for posting. I love snapshots of time like this.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I wished HU's had that classic look again....


----------



## Serg57 (May 2, 2018)

I did not know that 5700 was more expensive than 7909.


----------



## Gramps (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow, thats awesome, 

I have nearly all them amps, lol, i dint realise they were that old, i thought early 90’s, 

My 6960 and 6560 speakers really do look mint since they are that old!!

Thanks for sharing, 

Krem


----------

